# EK43 Comes to Manchester



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped into North Tea Power this morning for my usual flat white and did a double take. On the back wall was a shiny new EK43 - delivered last week. They're still playing with it and don't want to use it for espresso just yet so they're playing around with pour over and Aeropress. Tried some Guatemalan in a V60. Couldn't get much nose but that's probably the effect of getting over a bad cold. The taste however was extremely interesting - very similar to the Guatemalan they used over the summer to make cold brew - slightly acidic to begin with then some bitterness interspersed with burnt toffee. Really powerful in the moth. Looking forward to trying the espresso when they've got it dialled in. Recommend a visit.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting! I'm looking to upgrade my little Maestro+ at some point. I doubt the EK43 is a realistic option but would be interesting to see how it compares with your Vario/steel burr setup.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Caffeine and Co in Spinninfields also has a EK43. Have not ventured into town but will try to go soon


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> Caffeine and Co in Spinninfields also has a EK43. Have not ventured into town but will try to go soon


Not tried them - will give them a go. Thanks.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

And I almost dropped by NTP this morning. I'll get to try a ek43 coffee one day.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Love NTP - will have to go try it next time I'm up north.


----------

